# Order problems with comptons



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

anyone else had this problem with (pipes2smoke/cuban cigars 4 u)...

I ordered tins of Comptons Macedonian mixture on jan 5th....Jan 12th and still not recieved...

Called them on jan 13 and was told they were having trouble getting Latakia but my order should go out by the 14th..

jan 19th. Nothing yet and called again..This time was told they had computer probs in early january and couldnt even confirm my order ( But they sure took my money online)..They asked me to e-mail copy of online receipt..I did so..

Jan 20th..called again.. They hadnt had time to investigate but said if i didnt recieve order by jan 22 they would ship a new one and (I LOVE THIS PART)..rely on my integrity to ship back the order if the original also arrives...

During this whole time, the one gentleman i kept reaching seemed very unconcerned with my problem..

Ive been dealing with online cigar sources for many years and always experienced great customer service..If they messed up my order like this they would have extended gestures such as free shipping or vouchers for merchandise etc..

But all ive gotten from this merchant (so far) are contradictory excuses and statements like "we will rely on your integrity"...

I would think that they would be intently trying to determine why they took my money and yet cant evenconfirmed an order was placed 15 days after the fact....

Also, is there any other source for this tobacco..


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have heard their customer service is horrible.

But no, there's no where else to get it.


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I have heard their customer service is horrible.
> 
> But no, there's no where else to get it.


 they now say they will ship tommorow....we shall see..


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Sup Brother..

I never ordered from them, sorry.
I personally was looking to order some stuff/tins from "Cup-o-Joes" ... 
Seems like they always have stuff in stock..

Ever ordered anything from them? 

I have been mostly ordering from 4nogs... Terrific / Flawless service, But out of stock of stuff I want sometimes.

No thread hijack intended sir 

Vin


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

aviator300 said:


> anyone else had this problem with (pipes2smoke/cuban cigars 4 u)...
> 
> I ordered tins of Comptons Macedonian mixture on jan 5th....Jan 12th and still not recieved...
> 
> ...


To my knowledge Comptons tobacco is only available at pipes2smoke.com. I haven't purchased from them, but I get their email newsletter, and the last one said they were behind on tobacco orders. I've exchanged emails with the proprietor a few times, and he seems cool. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Sup Brother..
> 
> I never ordered from them, sorry.
> I personally was looking to order some stuff/tins from "Cup-o-Joes" ...
> ...


I ordered some Stonehaven and a Sav from them in Dec. No problems at all. I called first to make sure they had it in stock though, as their online inventory is not alway up to date.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've never had issues with Maxim before, always a nice guy to talk to. of course, i haven't ordered from him in 5 years or so.
is he selling the tobacco in tins now, i only thought it was available in bulk?

hope it all gets settled for you.


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

IHT said:


> i've never had issues with Maxim before, always a nice guy to talk to. of course, i haven't ordered from him in 5 years or so.
> is he selling the tobacco in tins now, i only thought it was available in bulk?
> 
> hope it all gets settled for you.


I had ordered several tins of macedonian and scottish...im sure it will get settled in time....Its just after ordering and paying and waiting and calling and calling again and after 2 weeks, needing to prove my order by faxing an online receipt and then calling again and then him not having time to review my fax, i kind of expected him to say something like " im very sorry for the confusion and ill include some free samples for you" NOT "ill reship and then rely on your integrity to ship back the original order if recieved".. That kind of just rubbed me the wrong way..


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I ordered and it was delayed for the same reason, waiting on Latakia. It took a couple messages before the new answer was, "Just shipped it today."

I understand that it is a small shop with a greatly appreciated product, but, I won't be ordering again unless it melts my back teeth when I finally crack it open.

Poor service to customers, especially when they immediately charge your CC. Bad or no communications unless as a response to a customer.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Last time I checked their site it stated something like all orders were made on a batch-by-batch basis, so expect to wait. Basically, it sounded like, "hey, we blend good shit, but you WILL have to wait for it a good long while." I recently had a sample of their Macedonian, and it was tip top notch. But hell, I don't even buy Stonehaven just on principle, because it somehow offends me that I can't buy it regularly.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

From reading their website, delays wouldn't bother me. However, charging my credit card immediately and then delaying would bother me greatly.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

If you order tobacco from Max, expect to wait. He says as much on his website. On the other hand, I've spoken with him several times and bought some pipes from him and he seems like a gentleman. I do think he gets tired of fielding calls and emails from people asking where their tobacco is but then again, if so he should just tell people upfront the length of the wait.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> From reading their website, delays wouldn't bother me. However, charging my credit card immediately and then delaying would bother me greatly.


Excellent point. It would bother me too. Not a good business practice no matter how small/busy your operation is.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

drastic_quench said:


> Last time I checked their site it stated something like all orders were made on a batch-by-batch basis, so expect to wait. Basically, it sounded like, "hey, we blend good shit, but you WILL have to wait for it a good long while." I recently had a sample of their Macedonian, and it was tip top notch. But hell, I don't even buy Stonehaven just on principle, because it somehow offends me that I can't buy it regularly.





MarkC said:


> From reading their website, delays wouldn't bother me. However, charging my credit card immediately and then delaying would bother me greatly.





indigosmoke said:


> Not a good business practice no matter how small/busy your operation is.


Since I could have been more specific in my post, let me clarify and maybe address some points made by others as well.

Their website plainly states, "_No blend is shipped unless it is ready. If it needs another week, then your order will not be shipped, until the blend is there. So kindly bear with us if you order is not sent immediately._," and then, "_because these are hand blended we are often behind in shipping. If it isn't right yet, it doesn't go out the door till it is. That means your order may not be shipped for as much as two-three weeks after you place it._" No problem, I read and understood this. However the same page also says, "_Reserve # 21 - we are currently sold out of and waiting for some leaf from the Middle East. We should have it available in 4-6 weeks._". And this message has been there for more than a year. Why not put a little effort in to actual, useful communications with the customer? Realistic delay periods?

I made a large order of several Compton's blends in large quantities. I got charged within a few days. After 6 weeks I emailed and got nothing back. 3 more weeks and another email. This time a response stating that there was a wait for some leaf and that it was just received and my order should be going out in 2-3 days.

Hmmmmm ........

Shipment received 3 weeks later .... You can see that my experience did not equate to their calculated delays and waits. Come on, keep your website current, accurate and your customer will really appreciate and be forgiving.

First, I don't mind an immediate charge following an order if some communications are made to keep me the customer/consumer and payer informed of status. Second, don't make me the PAYER out to feel like I'm a pest and bothering you when you got more important things to address. That tone was loud and reverberating for me.

Also, keep your damn website up to date or stop taking web orders and do like Peritti's and have browsers order by phone only. The pipe sale side is kept very current so it boggles why the tobacco side seems neglected.

I had an even worse experience making an online order at Smoker's Haven. Couple hundred buck order (like the Compton's order, me and a couple friends in together) for cellaring and sampling. No acknowledgement of order, no charge to card for 6 weeks. Then just a confirmation email stating the order was received. After 2 more weeks I emailed. Then another email, and another. 5 total over 3 weeks and I never received a response. Phone calls, messages left, no human ever answered till the fifth call. Someone who wasn't too familiar with the web process finally said they would take my message to cancel my order and leave it with the owner. Never heard another thing by any method. No baccy, but no charges either, and end result, a lost customer and person who would never recommend them even if they started offering 50% off. I might give them a try, but would be a very small order.

To counter the above experiences I offer my Pipeworks & Wilke experiences. Made an order, first time, and got immediate response. Set up my account the same day and the order done the following day and shipped. Each follow-up order, now totaling 6, the same OR BETTER response from their ONE-PERSON operation.

Frankly, I am not yet convinced that Compton's blends will be several orders of magnitude better than P&W, which are pretty damn good! I will fairly judge their baccy's when I crack them later this spring. But I have my doubts the results will justify the cost, wait, poor customer service.

Maybe I'll test both Compton's and SH with little orders this weekend and keep precise dates and times and share the emails and results ............. :dunno:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> ...... Maybe I'll test both Compton's and SH with little orders this weekend and keep precise dates and times and share the emails and results ............. :dunno:


Started with an order from each. Website confirmation was immediate at both. Email confirmations were waiting for me when I checked.

Compton's has _immediately_ charged the card used. Nothing yet from Smoker's Haven.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I would have done a chargeback a long time ago, and placed a new order when/if they got their shit in order.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know about everyone else, but for me pipe smoking is all about relaxation and going through that kind of frustration for a baccy would never be worth it. After knowing getting it gave me that much trouble I'd never really get to enjoy it.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> Frankly, I am not yet convinced that Compton's blends will be several orders of magnitude better than P&W, which are pretty damn good! I will fairly judge their baccy's when I crack them later this spring. But I have my doubts the results will justify the cost, wait, poor customer service.


I felt the same way as you until I smoked the tobaccos. I was suddenly in a very forgiving mood.

Granted, Maxim could change a few things to make his customers happier. In the end, though, the tobacco's quality paid for all.


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I felt the same way as you until I smoked the tobaccos. I was suddenly in a very forgiving mood.
> 
> Granted, Maxim could change a few things to make his customers happier. In the end, though, the tobacco's quality paid for all.


Thats all well and good, but no amount of quality would put me in a "very forgiving mood" if this Maximo character takes my money and doesnt deliver the goods..


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

aviator300 said:


> Thats all well and good, but no amount of quality would put me in a "very forgiving mood" if this Maximo character takes my money and doesnt deliver the goods..


True enough. It's hard to even comment on quality when the stuff is far away! 

But he delivers. He couldn't stay in business without delivering. He's just slo-o-o-ow. As always, you're free to vote with your checkbook but you're not going to get Macedonian, Commonweal or York's Full (to name but 3) anywhere else.


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> True enough. It's hard to even comment on quality when the stuff is far away!
> 
> But he delivers. He couldn't stay in business without delivering. He's just slo-o-o-ow. As always, you're free to vote with your checkbook but you're not going to get Macedonian, Commonweal or York's Full (to name but 3) anywhere else.


Bottom line is YOUR RIGHT...when i finally get it (assuming i do)...if i like it ill just reorder a "lifetime supply" so i wont have to go throught this again soon...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> I felt the same way as you until I smoked the tobaccos. I was suddenly in a very forgiving mood...


No chit, Cherlock. Price you pay for the best. I'll take anyones place in line and pay them out for MacMixture if they can't bear the wait.

I feel like one guy too many in gonna call Max, piss him off, and that'll be the end of it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> No chit, Cherlock. Price you pay for the best. I'll take anyones place in line and pay them out for MacMixture if they can't bear the wait.
> 
> I feel like one guy too many in gonna call Max, piss him off, and that'll be the end of it.


Wow...this stuff must be good! Seems to me like if he just didin't charge people before he shipped to them his customers wouldn't be pissing him off!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Moo Man,

Upon further reflection maybe you should take over distribution for him. You could answer the emails and charge the cards upon shipping and he could see your stock of MacMixture never runs out. He'd make lots more money and having "ordered" some Capstan from you I can assure everyone that your business practices are top notch! Problem solved.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Moo Man,
> 
> Upon further reflection maybe you should take over distribution for him. You could answer the emails and charge the cards upon shipping and he could see your stock of MacMixture never runs out. He'd make lots more money and having "ordered" some Capstan from you I can assure everyone that your business practices are top notch! Problem solved.


Hey, that's a GREAT idea! I can see the headline now: "Mayor Moo Maxim's Macedonian Manager!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

aviator300 said:


> Bottom line is YOUR RIGHT...when i finally get it (assuming i do)...if i like it ill just reorder a "lifetime supply" so i wont have to go throught this again soon...


Yeah, that's a great idea, too! I'm gonna follow your lead on that.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

You guys are making it hard to honor my intent to wait a year before cracking open the MacMix ..... really hard!


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> No chit, Cherlock. Price you pay for the best. I'll take anyones place in line and pay them out for MacMixture if they can't bear the wait.
> 
> I feel like one guy too many in gonna call Max, piss him off, and that'll be the end of it.


Im going to continue to call him every day until he either refunds my bucks or delivers the goods.....If it pisses him off and he stops producing, so be it..im not going to be held hostage by Mr Maximo Who Dat.....


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

aviator300 said:


> Im going to continue to call him every day until he either refunds my bucks or delivers the goods.....If it pisses him off and he stops producing, so be it..im not going to be held hostage by Mr Maximo Who Dat.....


:amen: :typing: oke: eep:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

A good, or even great product doesn't warrant devout, blind worship, and acceptance of piss-poor treatment. Hell, look at the crappy service we have to tolerate from our "public servants." That doesn't translate to a tobacco blender ........... no matter how highly he thinks of himself .....


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Everybody has pretty much gone through each and every possible emotion a customer can experience with Maxim.

I have only had bad and worse and even more worse experiences from him. However, I like the tobacco, I like it a lot.

This makes it very simple. I deal with it. The more I learn about the way he operates, the lower my standards go on customer service. Frankly, I have zero expectations from him on the customer service front. Z-E-R-O!!!!

I know that I will get my order eventually. 
I now avoid putting myself in a position where all I will do is get angry.
Experience, Wisdom etc...I came to this point after hitting my head on several walls because of him.

Moo
Maxim is a businessman and he will not cut off his cash cow, not even close. He will simply continue on his way, doing his thing, his way.
There are 1,001 complaints about the man in the pipe community for one thing or another. What people are saying here about him regarding tobacco, is a very common general sentiment about the man in other areas of his business. None of this is new to him or to people that have done business with him in the past. 

In the end, none of this bitching will harm him or us. Well, it harms us since we get a few more grey hairs. Believe me, it wont even create a sweat on Maxim's brow. He is not the man who will respond to this level of displeasure.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

No soup for you! :spank:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll never even try these blends so I won't have to go through the aggravation.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> A good, or even great product doesn't warrant devout, blind worship, and acceptance of piss-poor treatment. Hell, look at the crappy service we have to tolerate from our "public servants." That doesn't translate to a tobacco blender ........... no matter how highly he thinks of himself .....


You only have to accept the poor customer service from Maxim if you want his tobacco. See David M's excellent assessment of the situation and vote with your pocketbook.

I think of it as I do visiting my grandmother years ago. If I wanted to taste her cherry and pumpkin pies (which were The Best!), I had to listen to her whine and fuss about just about everything in the world. :rofl:


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

Zeabed said:


> No soup for you! :spank:


 OMG...are we actually dealing with the infamous TOBACCO NAZI..


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

aviator300 said:


> OMG...are we actually dealing with the infamous TOBACCO NAZI..


You vill order ze tobakko, you vill vait for ze tobakko, and you vill enjoy ze tobakko!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> You only have to accept the poor customer service from Maxim if you want his tobacco. See David M's excellent assessment of the situation and vote with your pocketbook.
> 
> I think of it as I do visiting my grandmother years ago. If I wanted to taste her cherry and pumpkin pies (which were The Best!), I had to listen to her whine and fuss about just about everything in the world. :rofl:


Zakly. What don't these crybabies understand about "knuckle under?" :hmm: Same kinda whiners think they should have cake in their new pipe at the end of day one.

ound:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe someone should analyze the mixture and make competing products...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

juni said:


> Maybe someone should analyze the mixture and make competing products...


Well....... I think that's the deal with Max and his MacMixture. He is buying some peculiarly good oriental and/or balkan tobacco that, it appears, nobody else is getting their hands on or using is the same (large) proportions. His stuff sure does hit a sweet spot unequalled by anything else in the genre.

Old Russian saying - "You can have it fast, cheap or good. If you want it cheap it won't be good; if you want it fast it won't be cheap; and if you want it good it won't be fast." Or, the sign hanging over our kitchen table - "You have two choices for dinner tonight: Take it or leave it."

I'm not the official apologist for anyones irritating business practices (except my own) but, in this case it is what it is. Max is the one guy with the one thing. Darn it.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Sup Brother..
> 
> I never ordered from them, sorry.
> I personally was looking to order some stuff/tins from "Cup-o-Joes" ...
> ...


Still no thread jack intended, but it seems no one else answered: I've ordered from Cup O'Joes and found the prices and services first-rate.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Mister Moo: There is a person/company like that for almost anything you can collect..such as ukuleles etc.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never had any problem with Comptons. A door salesman one day, encyclopedia's within a week. Very happy with the service but I wasnt happy with the freight charge, $22 for 50lbs. I mean Come on! LMAO. Just playing with you people.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Ha ha ha ha ha ............... ptttttz!!


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Well....... I think that's the deal with Max and his MacMixture. He is buying some peculiarly good oriental and/or balkan tobacco that, it appears, nobody else is getting their hands on or using is the same (large) proportions. His stuff sure does hit a sweet spot unequalled by anything else in the genre.
> 
> Old Russian saying - "You can have it fast, cheap or good. If you want it cheap it won't be good; if you want it fast it won't be cheap; and if you want it good it won't be fast." Or, the sign hanging over our kitchen table - "You have two choices for dinner tonight: Take it or leave it."
> 
> I'm not the official apologist for anyones irritating business practices (except my own) but, in this case it is what it is. Max is the one guy with the one thing. Darn it.


im actually the guy that started this thread and am trying to be very patient...BOTTOM LINE IS its day 24 and counting since i placed my order and still nothing....last friday (1/22) Maxim promised hed "reship it" priority but 6 days later and still nothing..


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

aviator300 said:


> im actually the guy that started this thread and am trying to be very patient...BOTTOM LINE IS its day 24 and counting since i placed my order and still nothing....last friday (1/22) Maxim promised hed "reship it" priority but 6 days later and still nothing..


wow almost a month and no baccy yet? Never bought from this guy but i probably wont with this insane wait time.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

aviator300 said:


> im actually the guy that started this thread and am trying to be very patient...BOTTOM LINE IS its day 24 and counting since i placed my order and still nothing....last friday (1/22) Maxim promised hed "reship it" priority but 6 days later and still nothing..


Is it a scam?


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

Arctic Fire said:


> wow almost a month and no baccy yet? Never bought from this guy but i probably wont with this insane wait time.


 DO NOT BUY TOBBACO FROM pipes2smoke.com/cubancigars4u..it is one and the same company run by a guy named "MAXIMO" something..He took my money and the wouldnt even acknowledge that i ordered from him when i called to see why my order hadnt arrived for 2 weeks..He said his computers were down and required that "I" fax "HIM" proof that i actually ordered so i sent him the online receipt...That was over a week ago..I called him last friday and he finally agreed to (in his words) "reship my order"..its been 6 days and still no baccy..wonder what he will say tommorow when i call him..every time i talk to him, he treats me as if i were bothering him and HE is doing ME a favor by dealing with me..


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Just reverse charges on your card. Also report to the Consumer Protection Agency as well as the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Its gonna be pretty funny when you actually smoke the tobacco. Your going to change your tune at least in the "holy sh*t! this is amazing baccy!!!" category.

What is interesting to think about is the level of business he would get if he actually did some basic element of customer service? For a second I thought it would maybe increase but I dont think so. If anything, very little. Once you get hooked on the blend, you go to that decision-making place and grudgingly accept your fate.

Just think about next time. You will pay him and 6-10 weeks later you will get your stuff. You will order ahead knowing he will be 'out of stock' for some time. You will adjust to his poor ways and disassociate yourself from him and just go about your business.

Its definitely not a cool thing to have to get used to. It is what it is though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I personally don't purchase anything from Canadian based company's. When i did there always seemed to be a problem. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> Started with an order from each. Website confirmation was immediate at both. Email confirmations were waiting for me when I checked.
> 
> Compton's has _immediately_ charged the card used. Nothing yet from Smoker's Haven.


Fri Jan 29

*COMPTON'S ORDER UPDATE*

Compton's has charged my card and been paid. Received an immediate automatic order receipt via email, and NOT HEARD A SINGLE THING since that.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SMOKER"S HAVEN ORDER UPDATE*

Nothing, nada, zip, zilch. No receipt for the order by email, no acknowledgement of the order. No active communication from the Seller AT ALL IN ANY FORM. I can log in and see that my order was placed. ANd no charge or hold has yet to appear against the charge card.

Betting I hear nothing for WEEKS and then it'll take several tries to cancel.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*JR Cigar Selma, NC Order Update
*Walked in, got all what Samuel Gawith and MacBaren I wanted, put down $6.95/tin plus tax and walked out. I read this thread because I miss a little drama now and then. And

Order placed with Maxim 27 January.... :fish2:


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

$6.95 a tin for Samuel Gawith???? Where?


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Order placed with Maxim 27 January.... :fish2:


I aint even gonna go there.
I placed my order with him on January 18th. It was sizable as well. Honestly though, even though he said it'll be 2 weeks until he gets whatever missing component in and blah blah blah till he ships. I just dont care. I know it will get here eventually. I imagine it will be less than 6 weeks from now...I hope so at least. But I am forgetting about it and will basically not even think about it so that when I do go to the mailbox in 6-odd weeks, I will get a surprise. Yee-HAW!

FYI
For that process to happen...forget = eventual surprise...I have to stop visiting this damn thread!

Seriously guys. The sooner you get over this particular individual's lack of dancey dance :yo::yo: for your "hard-working" dollars!, the sooner you will stop doing this all day long :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

David M said:


> [...] Once you get hooked on the blend, you go to that decision-making place and grudgingly accept your fate. [...]


Yes, we all have our price.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Fri Jan 29
> 
> *COMPTON'S ORDER UPDATE*
> 
> ...


** You left out diddly squat.*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

On a side note, no I am not a pipe smoker. If I wanted my favourite cigar and it was only found in one place, given the service you people have mentioned, I would find a new favourite! That sort of service is unacceptable from any business. I could not care less if it was the most sought after cigar in the world and that was all I smoked. Just my 0.01c


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> On a side note, no I am not a pipe smoker. If I wanted my favourite cigar and it was only found in one place, given the service you people have mentioned, I would find a new favourite! That sort of service is unacceptable from any business. I could not care less if it was the most sought after cigar in the world and that was all I smoked. Just my 0.01c


No shit Bro!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> No shit Bro!


That would be "No Shit Sherlock" LMAO..... Coming soon to a jokes forum near you!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> On a side note, no I am not a pipe smoker. If I wanted my favourite cigar and it was only found in one place, given the service you people have mentioned, I would find a new favourite! That sort of service is unacceptable from any business. I could not care less if it was the most sought after cigar in the world and that was all I smoked. Just my 0.01c


Agreed completely. The government and the banks already treat us this way, so what message would consumers be sending if they kotowed to this type of treatment from e-tailers? :croc:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

David M said:


> Seriously guys. The sooner you get over this particular individual's lack of dancey dance :yo::yo: for your "hard-working" dollars!, the sooner you will stop doing this all day long :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Or perhaps a message will be sent that in order to capture a a customer's devotion and continued stream of revenue you should treat them better than a mongrel wandering in the cul-de-sac, digging in the trash bins.

If these Compton and Smoker's Haven owners choose to treat customers as an annoyance and that they shouldn't have to bother, well, then I'm just fine with making sure _everyone_ knows what they are in for. Even spreading the unhappiness to send a message to the retailers, by all the buyers going elsewhere to spend their money. Treat customers good and your business will prosper. Treat them like crap and go cold, lonely and hungry ..........


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Or perhaps a message will be sent that in order to capture a a customer's devotion and continued stream of revenue you should treat them better than a mongrel wandering in the cul-de-sac, digging in the trash bins.
> 
> If these Compton and Smoker's Haven owners choose to treat customers as an annoyance and that they shouldn't have to bother, well, then I'm just fine with making sure _everyone_ knows what they are in for. Even spreading the unhappiness to send a message to the retailers, by all the buyers going elsewhere to spend their money. Treat customers good and your business will prosper. Treat them like crap and go cold, lonely and hungry ..........


On a personal level I agree with you completely and a big part of me wants to 'punish' such retailers and hold them accountable for the way they do business. I didn't go into detail but I got really screwed by Maxim a few months back when I had planned more than 7 weeks ahead to get some Macedonian for a particular important pipe trip I was doing and even with all that planning, with all the numerous communication I did with him to avoid the ultimate fate that happened (it did not make it in time), I could not be satisfied. And believe me, at this point I had already learned about how he approaches business so I 'thought' I was learning and taking appropriate steps. No such luck. Man oh man was I upset. He was not fazed one iota and did not think twice. Meanwhile I was running laps around the furious anger track.

Right now, I dont know...I look at him like an enigma. He is so unfazed by all of this, that it becomes clear that I am wasting my time and energy getting all riled up by him. In a sense I kind of adopt a circus like atmosphere when I deal with him. I am honestly amazed at how he does his business and it has become a mild form of entertainment. As if I am paying $1 to see the 'freak' behind the curtain.

I find it hard to believe that he has a full and complete understanding of what he is doing. If he does, that would imply that he is knowingly and maliciously being very cruel to his customers. I just cant see it.

I imagine that he simply has a massively different perception on this issue than all of us. He does not see the time in between order and delivery as an area of personal responsibility to his customers. it's just "t-i-m-e" to him, his personal time, the time where he will, when he is ready, fulfill the order. He will eventually do it but on his own time, unencumbered by the needs of anybody else. For him to take this view, perhaps he found rationality for it in the fact that he is a one man business and he maybe thinks that people do not expect him to operate his business like an operation that has several employees. If that is the case, he is clearly not communicating it very well since all of us do have much higher expectations of him.

I am smoking some Macedonian right now as I write. Could I live without this blend? I could. Do I want to? Heck no. It's just too good and I absolutely love it.

Perhaps one area of self satisfaction that we can all try and get with him is by communicating to him the details of how we perceive things. Something I imagine people rarely do without anger attached which causes him to simply pile up his defensive wall and hit the mute button on us.

Thomas Jefferson, when he got angry at someone, he always wrote two letters to the person. The 1st letter was filled with his instinctual massive anger and foaming at the mouth fee obscenities hurling insult after insult at them. He wrote the 1st letter, got all of that anger out and then folded up the paper and put it away. He then proceeded to write a 2nd letter, trying to find a calmer tone and a more diplomatic form of communication which would help his situation rather than make it worse. I think it's a good general idea and that's something I will do and something more of us should do to make sure he really 'hears us' and understands what we feel like.

His response will be telling.

Look at all of this....whoever has not tried the baccy is scratching deep holes in their head wondering what is wrong with us. This is a bunch of free publicity for him and the baccy. I imagine that this is only helping his business rather than harming it.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

David M, seven weeks wasn't enough! Wow, can you believe you can get a custom pipe from Johs in less time?

Someone needs to place an order with this guy and pay with a two-month postdated check.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

When the order finally comes in, I will send an email to Maxim. I will point him to this thread. I will highlight all the data we have on my current order (date ordered, promises made, cash taken when etc...) and we will see what he says. With his approval, I will post his response here for all to see. 

I just hope he wont see this thread until then, although it's likely that he already has. This thread has been viewed over 1400x and I am certain that someone has forwarded it to him.

We will see though.

By the way, so far, no grey hairs for me this round.
So far.....

***

Aviator - did you get your stuff yet? Any updates to share?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

GuitarDan said:


> $6.95 a tin for Samuel Gawith???? Where?


*JR Cigar Selma, NC*


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> *JR Cigar Selma, NC*


Samuel Gawith 50g tins are on sale at smokingpipes.com, too, some for as low as $5.79. Squadron Leader is $6.15 !!

By the way, I emailed Maxim and said the following:

Hello, Maxim. I was thinking about ordering some of your Comptons tobacco, but I recall one of your emails a couple weeks ago said that you were behind in tobacco orders. I've also read on some message boards of people's orders that are delayed. Are things back up to speed, or should I hold off on placing an order for a while?

His reply was simply "hold on for 2 weeks". He really must be having trouble if he tells someone _not _to place an order, or he's wised up and realized it's better to tell someone to wait than to take their money and make them wait.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

ChronoB said:


> Samuel Gawith 50g tins are on sale at smokingpipes.com, too, some for as low as $5.79. Squadron Leader is $6.15 !!
> 
> By the way, I emailed Maxim and said the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that.

I would find it difficult to imagine that he has suddenly changed but it could happen.

I still think it's more of the disconnect and he is simply a one-man show and too many orders, too many customers etc...are just handled by him on a 'when I get to it, I will get to it' basis.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> Started with an order from each. Website confirmation was immediate at both. Email confirmations were waiting for me when I checked.
> 
> Compton's has _immediately_ charged the card used. Nothing yet from Smoker's Haven.





plexiprs said:


> Fri Jan 29
> 
> *COMPTON'S ORDER UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Fri Feb 5

I'll keep it simple ............ Ain't heard _*diddly-squat*_ from either *alleged* "Merchant".

Back to my inventory ..........


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I just spoke to him and asked what the status was on the order and he said he was just able to get through a large chunk of orders and mine (made on Jan. 14th I believe) was a part of it. My order is either out already or will be out by the end of the day or in the coming days.

I will have to wait and see if that is true because I do not want to call him again and again and again, since it only raises my anxiety and expectations, which I know will probably not be satisfied. It's become kind of an experiment though.

I dont think Maxim will ever send out advisory emails (payment received or shipment sent) unless he is asked to do so. It's a nice step to include in your business process but I dont think it will ever become part of his repertoire. It's just a luxury he doesn't have time for. If it takes 45 minutes of his day to send out notification emails to all his customers advising that the product is on its way, thats 45 minutes he cant spend filling bags and filling out mailing forms and I am almost certain that this is how he evaluates and prioritizes his to-do list.

Fingers crossed I have my baccy in 8 business days or less since thats what it should take to get from Toronto to California.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> Started with an order from each. Website confirmation was immediate at both. Email confirmations were waiting for me when I checked.
> 
> Compton's has _immediately_ charged the card used. Nothing yet from Smoker's Haven.





plexiprs said:


> Fri Jan 29
> 
> *COMPTON'S ORDER UPDATE*
> 
> ...





plexiprs said:


> Fri Feb 5
> 
> I'll keep it simple ............ Ain't heard _*diddly-squat*_ from either *alleged* "Merchant".
> 
> Back to my inventory ..........


Sat Feb 13 (a day later)

Nothing received physically or by way of the Internet, EXCEPT, I got an email Newsletter from Smoker's Haven who has still not made any recognition of an order other than having it show up when I log in on their website.

22 days elapsed. One charge made (Compton's). No tobacco or even a hint of when to anticipate it. Customer Service Ratings two-thumbs down and sinking fast....


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> Started with an order from each. Website confirmation was immediate at both. Email confirmations were waiting for me when I checked.
> 
> Compton's has _immediately_ charged the card used. Nothing yet from Smoker's Haven.





plexiprs said:


> Fri Jan 29
> 
> *COMPTON'S ORDER UPDATE*
> 
> ...





plexiprs said:


> Fri Feb 5
> 
> I'll keep it simple ............ Ain't heard _*diddly-squat*_ from either *alleged* "Merchant".
> 
> Back to my inventory ..........





plexiprs said:


> Sat Feb 13 (a day later)
> 
> Nothing received physically or by way of the Internet, EXCEPT, I got an email Newsletter from Smoker's Haven who has still not made any recognition of an order other than having it show up when I log in on their website.
> 
> 22 days elapsed. One charge made (Compton's). No tobacco or even a hint of when to anticipate it. Customer Service Ratings two-thumbs down and sinking fast....


Sat Feb 20, 2010.

29 days elapsed.

Smoker's Haven has done nothing to acknowledge an order.

N O T H I N G ! !

Regardless how many more months (weeks, what a dream!) the slackers at Compton's takes to finally fill the order that was paid, in full, over a month ago, Smoker's Haven takes the Gold Medal for WORST service from an Internet site; hands down!

Makes one really appreciate the great folks, AND CUSTOMER SERVICE, at both SmokingPipes and Pipes & Cigars .....

:cheer2: :smoke2: :thumb:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> the slackers at Compton's


I believe its the 'slacker' at Compton's. 

***

Yah. Well. :tsk: 
I am not surprised. It's been 2 weeks since he told me it was likely sent out and....no surprise that I still dont have it.

Minor problem for me right now is that I am down to my last half bowl (I usually only smoke a half bowl in a group 2 size pipe) and I can already feel the withdrawal symptoms a coming.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

David M said:


> I believe its the 'slacker' at Compton's.
> 
> ***


Could be, but since it is an online pipe, pipe tobacco and cigar store I'd figure at least one some-time helper. Wonder if people buying pipes and cigars get the same "I don't care about you" attitude.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Things change and some times they just get a little worse. But, for what it's worth: some months ago I became tired of waiting for a processing/mailing confirmation from SH after several weeks of waiting and sending inquiry messages to the e-mail address listed on the SH website. But then I noticed a different e-mail address on the original confirmation message they had sent me weeks before. This e-mail address had someone's name as the prefix - iirc it was the owner's e-address. I messaged him to notify him that all my previous messages had been ignored and to cancel my order because of this. I immediately received a reply informing me that the items ordered were now at hand and that he would send them immediately if I still wanted him to do so. I told him to go ahead and mail them. He did and I received them a few days later. Haven't ordered from them again, though. Don't know if this will help you or not at this time, but there it is.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info ZeaB, but I see that my automatically created "order confirmation" came from the stock email off the website; [email protected].

I did find this one, [email protected], which is supposedly the owner's email. They have another on their domain registration, [email protected]. This is tied to his pipe making, [email protected].

I sent him a link to this thread and let him know he was in the running for an award for worst customer service. Of course, he can just excuse it away because as he says in this interview (LINKEE),

"_*I've learned some hard lessons, and the one major lesson is to go slowly, and not to take on too much (at once).*_"

Too bad that starkly conflicts with his next claim,

"_*You have to take good care of them, because they're the ones who keep you in business. You can be successful in any business if you treat your customers well, and provide good quality products. *_"

Pretty funny, that last is!! :tape:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

***ALERT***
I received my tobacco. 6 weeks after ordering it, it has arrived.
However, I am missing a few 100 grams of stuff.

I just spoke to him and he told me that he was aware of it and it is on back-order.

I also asked him about this message on his website:

*Because we are totally sold out for the next 4 weeks we are not accepting any new orders for the Compton Blends until we are up to date.*

He told me that the tobacco portion of his business was started as a service to his existing customers. People who either buy pipes or a large amount of tobacco. People who do not buy either pipes or large amounts of tobacco, with requests of one or two bags of this or that and are from for example Greece (his example) are not worth it to deal with.

So a customer buying 100 grams of X blend, once a year and requiring shipping to a very far place is not the optimal customer for him.

I can imagine that a lot of people are taken VERY FAR aback by that comment. So the natural hands up in the air response of: "So I am not good enough or I am not worth it, with my 100 gram bag order???"

The answer is basically yes.

Although that may fly in the face of each and every sound business practice that we may think he needs to be engaged in, I do imagine that in a strict business sense, he is right in that he does not profit from such small sales and it is more hassle than anything else.

Next step in this process is - Why does he bother doing it then? If it is so much hassle?

Well, whatever your answer here is, I imagine that it is very standard and uniform across all businesses. Even Smokingpipes.com (I am assuming here and if Bear wants to jump in and add some nuggets, please by all means) likely does not make much money on their tobacco sales. I would guess that tobacco sales are merely a way for retailers to not exactly directly support sales of other product lines but also just to portray themselves as a full line provider of all things tobacco. More like its good publicity to show that you sell all things tobacco.

When I look at the prices of Smokingpipes.com tins, with the average tin costing us $8.99 - I can scarcely imagine the volume needed to actually make a dent in worthwhile revenue. Maybe Smokingpipes.com has that level of volume needed and once they hit (pure speculation here) 10,000 tins sold, they make something like $10-20,000. In the big scheme of things though, selling 10,000 tins and only making on average $1 a tin...that is not good business practice.

All of the above is speculation. I am just trying to project the sentiment that Maxim just mentioned to a bigger picture and that's what I come up with.

At the end of the day, if someone chooses to provide a service then they have to deal with and accept whatever side-effects come from it, even if some are negative.

At the same time though, since whatever Maxim is experiencing is clearly true and if his higher charges on his tobacco (some of the most expensive out there - PERIOD!) does not eliminate the idea that it is actually a hassle for him rather than a money-maker...well, that just makes me think that it is true and from a certain viewpoint, all I can think of is, thankfully he sells the stuff because I would not have it, if he didn't.

Clearly thats not a great answer since it leaves a lot of potential problems but...well...thats where I am leaving it at for now. Waiting to hear other insight to shed light on this new angle.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

David M said:


> ***ALERT***
> He told me that the tobacco portion of his business was started as a service to his existing customers. People who either buy pipes or a large amount of tobacco. People who do not buy either pipes or large amounts of tobacco, with requests of one or two bags of this or that and are from for example Greece (his example) are not worth it to deal with.


Okay, I can understand his attitude a bit better now. He really doesn't want your business, as it's really not worth his time, and this part of his business is just a sideline anyway. BUT, he'll go ahead and sell the stuff to you, strictly on his terms, if you insist on ordering.

Not the ideal setup from the customers standpoint, but that's his right, and I can actually understand it. At one time in my life I owned a comic book store, and would occasionally get requests from people I knew from fanzines and such for specific issues of books (we're talking golden age/early silver age stuff, not a ten year old X-Men here, for those of you who have any idea what I'm talking about ), and if I had it, I'd sell it to them, but I wasn't rushing to the post office to get it out or kissing their ass; I was doing it as a favor to them. These type of books I could usually sell locally simply by putting it up on my wall, or at the worst, waiting for the next local comic show, so it wasn't like I needed the sale. If someone had gotten on the "I'm the customer and you need to conduct this sale as I insist" box, I would have given them their money back and told them to take a hike. I must admit, how this translates into the tobacco field is a bit beyond me; seems to me that if it's that big of a pain, he should just restrict his offerings to the customers with which he prefers to deal. With his current set up, he may not care about customer complaints, but he's still going to get them on a regular basis. Why do that to yourself?


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> Thanks for the info ZeaB, but I see that my automatically created "order confirmation" came from the stock email off the website; [email protected].
> 
> I did find this one, [email protected], which is supposedly the owner's email. [...]


Yes, that (premal) is the e-mail address that I contacted and received the reply to which I referred in my previous post.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Why do that to yourself?


After following this thread I think someone could probably write a PhD thesis answering that question. This man has an interesting psyche to say the least. Is he a tired, bedraggled, overworked, old shopkeep struggling to make his special blends and distribute them to the best of his failing abilities? Is he a sadist sitting among piles of gold reaped from overcharging for run of the mill tobacco, the creator of a brilliant marketing scheme (like when Cartman bought the amusement park and banned anyone from coming to the park, thus making it the most popular park in the world), rubbing his greedy hands together saying 'yeah...I'll charge their credit cards and then send them the tobacco six months later...that should really drive them crazy!'? Or is he a masochist who gets his jollies from having customers he doesn't want constantly pester him for tobacco he doesn't want to sell to them? I'm sure other scenerios could be devised. As Mr. Spock might say, "Fascinating."


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

David M said:


> He told me that the tobacco portion of his business was started as a service to his existing customers. People who either buy pipes or a large amount of tobacco. People who do not buy either pipes or large amounts of tobacco, with requests of one or two bags of this or that and are from for example Greece (his example) are not worth it to deal with.


He's so full of shite it makes his memory weak. From his own website he claims

_In 1994 my wife and I were in a pub in Bolton, Yorkshire near the Scottish border, when an elderly gentleman asked me what tobacco I was smoking. I told him and he said " you haven' had anything till you had Compton's. That was tobacco!" I had never heard of Compton's and all he knew was that they had ceased trading before the "War" and Compton's had been near the "borders". So began the search for Compton's tobacco. In 1998 we found out who "Compton's were and, better still, two years later were able to obtain their blend recipes._

and later he says,

_ From the Estate of Miss. Sewart we were able to purchase the original "blends book", ( a bunch of papers with recipes), in August 2000. Tattered and mildewed but still legible.

It has taken us over 5 years to recreate some of the Compton's bends. Over the next years we intend to recreate as many of the original twenty-eight mixtures and blends as possible.
Pipes2smoke.com is please and honored to be able to offer the first selection of Compton's of Galashiels blends and mixtures._

Now, if he wants an excuse besides being a lazy prick with no regard for his own income base, well, so be it. But this crap about it being a service to existing customer's his totally blown apart by his own website giving the history and quest he and his wife had for these blends.

Funny thing, I've found that there is an actual legal issue with him taking international payment and making no delivery or meeting a scheduled delivery. He now is at risk for being shutdown for breach of contract on international wire transactions (read as FEDERAL offense(s)).

How sad, the current disrespect he shows his source of income. Maybe standing in line for a government support payment would give him an appreciation for how good he has it, even when he is a jerk to paying customers.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Zeabed said:


> Yes, that (premal) is the e-mail address that I contacted and received the reply to which I referred in my previous post.


Well, after mailing him the other day I received this ...



> I apologize. There is no excuse for the lack of service I provided. Unfortunately, I am still very ill, and may not be able to continue Smokers' Haven in the future. I am doing as much work as I am able to at the moment to stay in business, but my health may not permit it. It breaks my heart that I have upset so many customers. You may have spoken with Bill S***y in my absence, and I am not sure if he filled any part of your orders out or not. I looked at your orders, and unfortunately, the only item I have in stock is Cognac mixture. I am assuming you wanted to cancel these orders, and I will do so immediately. If there is anything I may assist you with please do let me know. Please be advised, I have not charged your card, and your card will not be charged. It is my policy not to take payment until orders are ready to be shipped.


Regardless the service or lack thereof, I do hope that his health issues are resolved soonest and that he is then healthy, happy and able to continue his chosen endeavors.

Will the other "Businessman" be as forthcoming and upright??


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

David M said:


> ***ALERT***
> I also asked him about this message on his website:
> 
> *Because we are totally sold out for the next 4 weeks we are not accepting any new orders for the Compton Blends until we are up to date.*
> ...


That's all I need to know. I don't care how good his Compton's blends are supposed to be, I won't bother trying to purchase any. I can always understand a business offering premium treatment to premium customers, but there is a standard level of service that any business should offer to its run-of-the-mill customers. What he is saying is that unless you spend a lot of money with me on something else I'll treat you like crud, and hope you go away. Never mind that perhaps good customer service and treatment could turn me into a regular that spends more money. You know what? If you feel that an order should reach a certain threshold before it is worth your while, then say so. Don't offer smaller orders; just require a minimum. Why not do that?

Because Maxim is trying to have his cake and eat it, too. He wants Comptons out there for everyone to rave about, but he doesn't want to deal with the small customers that make that happen. He's building the reputation of his tobacco business on the backs of people he doesn't want to deal with. Just think, this whole problem would be solved by offering his tobacco in tins. Small order? no problem, reach for it off the shelf. But tinning his blends and dealing in the number of sales that would generate is clearly more than he cares to do.

When it comes to good pipe tobaccos we live in a world of riches right now. I'll be happy to pass over Comptons for Pease, McClelland, C&D, etc. And I'll be happy to pass over Maxim's site for, well, just about anyone else.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

The "Tattered and mildewed" pages would be interesting...


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2010)

aviator300 said:


> I had ordered several tins of macedonian and scottish...im sure it will get settled in time....Its just after ordering and paying and waiting and calling and calling again and after 2 weeks, needing to prove my order by faxing an online receipt and then calling again and then him not having time to review my fax, i kind of expected him to say something like " im very sorry for the confusion and ill include some free samples for you" NOT "ill reship and then rely on your integrity to ship back the original order if recieved".. That kind of just rubbed me the wrong way..


Nearly identical experience with a Macedonian Mix 020610-030610.

My guess is that he finds selling cuban cigars lucrative and that one or the other country is harassing his shipments. Regardless of the tobacco.

A web addy of "cubancigars4u", a webpage of a different name and still a different name when you call his direct phone line, lol.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

FIVE WEEKS now and Mr. Maximum Do-Nothing at Compton's has had my payment for that entire time. 



At eight weeks, he just might be surprised by his local regulations ..... 

Since he doesn't deliver, or care, no loss ........


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2010)

No link posting privaledges yet. So Google the term:

"raid in Galashiels"


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Bill Murray said:


> No link posting privaledges yet. So Google the term:
> 
> "raid in Galashiels"


Article is about crime in Scotland, not related to crappy tobacco service in Canada .... unless he needs yet another excuse!



BBC said:


> Tobacco stolen at cash and carry
> 
> Thieves have made off with a "large quantity" of tobacco from a cash and carry in the south of Scotland. The incident took place at the Bookers premises on Netherdale Industrial Estate in Galashiels on Friday. Lothian and Borders Police said they were particularly keen to hear of any suspicious activity in the area at about 2000 GMT. A spokesman said it was believed a vehicle would have been used by whoever carried out the raid.


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

david m said:


> ***alert***
> i received my tobacco. 6 weeks after ordering it, it has arrived.
> However, i am missing a few 100 grams of stuff.
> 
> ...


he doesnt want my business but he took my money and to date has not refunded it....its been over 3 months..no macedonian mx, no refund


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

3 months!!!! I wouldn't have waited so long. And won't .....

Perhaps you should notify your credit card company of the fraud committed against you and encourage them to take action for the International crime and contact both US and Canadian Federal authorities. Perhaps jail time would get that idiot's attention.

Toronto Police Fraud Squad - _includes computer crimes (fraud)_


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

What is the timeline between slow service and outright fraud?

By the way, anyone else getting a total Soup Nazi vibe here?


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> What is the timeline between slow service and outright fraud?
> 
> By the way, anyone else getting a total Soup Nazi vibe here?


I don't think my morning post stuck. i said to aviator that I am awaiting an electronic refund since last speaking to 'Maxim' last Friday.

Considering that it is only he that I've engaged (thrice now) and not a soul else- I'll give him 5 days.

No man "in business for 12 years" needs to be failing at relegating responsibilities to his carefully hired staff.

This would only point to a plague coming in and wiping out all his 2nd and 3rd strings.

Good way to reign in on the vibe, D.Q. (lol)


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't understand why wait for him to refund your payment. You haven't received what was promised in a timely manner. A call to your credit card company requesting they reverse the payment should take care of the matter.

Billed for Merchandise You Never Received? Here's What To Do


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks GuitarDan. I'll assess this, and if necessary, use it. 

I hope that our laws are similar to Canadas.

much gratitude for the support.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Very good GDan, the key points for US regulations are:



> By law, a merchant should ship your order within the time stated in its ads or over the phone. If the merchant doesn't promise a time, you can expect it to _*ship your order within 30 days*_.
> 
> The shipment "clock" begins when the merchant receives a "properly completed order." That includes your name, address and payment (check, money order or authorization to charge an existing credit account - whether the account is debited at that time or not).
> 
> If the merchant doesn't promise a shipping time and you are applying for credit to pay for your purchase, the merchant has an additional 20 days (50 days total) to establish the account and ship the merchandise.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> [...] By the way, anyone else getting a total Soup Nazi vibe here?


Yes, I have. But without the Soup.


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2010)

Dear Madames/Sirs,


payment received this morning 030910.

Be happy to show bank statement snapshot (sans the bank account number)

-B. M. (that stands for Bill Murray, not what you're thinking already...)


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

My Compton's gear arrived five weeks from date of order; it included a little extra (nice) pack-in, too. Dag. This is still posted on the web site:

*"Because we are totally sold out for the next 4 weeks we are not accepting any new orders for the Compton Blends until we are up to date.Feb ,13, 2010"*

Max's stuff is seriously good, seriously expensive and seriously worrisome to wait for. I'm not sure we'll have another tango now that my order finally arrived.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Bill Murray said:


> Dear Madames/Sirs,
> 
> payment received this morning 030910.
> 
> ...


At least he seems to do something in a timely fashion .......... Now, drying up and blowing away is his next challenge ...... :rockon:


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2010)

plexiprs said:


> At least he seems to do something in a timely fashion .......... Now, drying up and blowing away is his next challenge ...... :rockon:


On the prowl for a hot "C of G Macedonian Mix" facsimile. Any help?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Having yet to crack my one container I'll just continue loving the &@%$*@$& out of my home-blend .... Previously Suggested HERE!


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2010)

hmmm....deertongue.

What a ride, plexiprs.

I'll be back to that rollercoaster again for sure. 

I tried a Balkan from my local deweyavesmokeshop and my pipe (and/or the Balkan I bought) left a horrible after taste. My friend got me started on l.j. perettis british blend and their virginian "oxford". (To this day I still have the Stanwell billiard.) Those Perettis tobaccos have a strong oil or tannin and this may also have something to do with the lousy after taste I got from the cube- cut Balkan "exotic" blend.

My friends expensive pipe had him enjoying the Balkan and I left it with him.

I don't think I can make the complex blends they were talking about but I can start with something simple.

I really need to find a kick-ass blend with a Burley in it too.

Confidingly, I don't enjoy perettis 1072 Burley. Though it does age better in their tins as it begins to lose some of its water.

What did you do with your blend?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Bill Murray said:


> What did you do with your blend?


Followed the instructions in that referenced thread; made a pound and then stored it away and promptly forgot about till that thread resurfaced. Dug it out and wow ..... got more to smoke and this weekend I'm putting 2 more pounds up for an aging period ...... maybe 5 pounds ...... or 10 .....


----------



## Bill Murray (Mar 6, 2010)

plexiprs said:


> Followed the instructions in that referenced thread; made a pound and then stored it away and promptly forgot about till that thread resurfaced. Dug it out and wow ..... got more to smoke and this weekend I'm putting 2 more pounds up for an aging period ...... maybe 5 pounds ...... or 10 .....


wow. _aging stuff_..cool :twitch:

I know the Scottish Flake I've smoked is aged and pressed. Its allright.

My friend and I wanted to sample some desert wines along the Finger Lakes and fantasize about making a killer vignole, aged-pressed flake.

But I have no clue.

I did see some canning in mason jars in YouTube.

But I think I'm getting into "off-thread" discussion here, (he-he0

I hope that Maxim clears up the complexion of his rep with his shipping habits soon.

They got this funny thing called the internet now and people like to communicate.

It makes them feel more at peace.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> *22 Jan 2010* - Started with an order from each. Website confirmation was immediate at both. Email confirmations were waiting for me when I checked.
> 
> Compton's has _immediately_ charged the card used.


Now eight weeks since the crook charged my credit card and still nothing, not a peep from him.

Toronto Police Department Fraud Squad notified via email of a fraudulent operator in their community.

His web banner claiming to be down for the next 4 weeks is of course pst the 4 weeks claimed.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Gee he has plenty of time to read his email every day, even on Sundays! I guess the visit from his local authorities got his attention.



> Your order wad refunded . There was no reason to be so threatening. All you
> had to do is ask.
> 
> Maxim


Too stupid to see that he is ruining his business and reputation. I guess he had never intended to fill the order. Skeezeball rip-off artist ......

All he had to do was be an honest Etailer .....

So the final results, SMoker's Haven is basically Out of Business and Comptons is a great series of tobacco belnds currently in the hands of a creep.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

He actually wrote "all you had to do was ask"??? Didn't he get any of your emails?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I only know what he said. Funny too, he sent that email from one not connected to his business sites ..... My previous dealings with him about a year ago resulted in the same sort of emails others received, should go out soon, just sent it, etc. In that case, I got three in a row each two weeks apart that claimed it had just shipped.


Would any of us keep our jobs with that same attitude towards our customers or Boss?


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG this post has taken on a life of its own...I originally started it in january but have been offline for a month...

I see im not the only one whose had problems with Mad Max, or Maximo, or whatever his name is...He should call himself "GLUTEUS MAXIMUS" cause thats what he acts like...anyway, I never got baccy or money back and lost too little to spend time and energy on the issue....When I 1st posted my problem I actually recieved replies defending the guy..stuff like " the blend is so good im willing to deal with him on his terms, etc....Anyway, a word of warning to the unwary....if you order baccy from him, BEWARE....


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

aviator300 said:


> "GLUTEUS MAXIMUS"


Now that's funny.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

aviator300 said:


> When I 1st posted my problem I actually recieved replies defending the guy..stuff like " the blend is so good im willing to deal with him on his terms, etc QUOTE]
> 
> That still holds for me. It took me about 3 months to receive my last tobacco order. Yeah, it sucks and yeah, if I want the tobacco, I've learned to deal with it. His business practices are terrible but the tobacco is good.
> 
> ...


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Angelina Jolie??? I'd rather deal with "GLUTEUS MAXIMUS" and have to pay the $100 for his discourtesy service ....


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> Angelina Jolie??? I'd rather deal with "GLUTEUS MAXIMUS" and have to pay the $100 for his discourtesy service ....


Throw in your favorite little cutie and ask yourself to what lengths you would go for perfection. That's the point. Personally I can think of little better than an evening with AJ followed by a bowl of Macedonion or Commonweal. If it took 6 months for both to happen, I'd still be a happy guy! What price perfection?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Pssssst!! Esoterica blends are _*now*_ in stock!!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> Pssssst!! Esoterica blends are _*now*_ in stock!!


*Were* in stock ... what was it, like 5 minutes before the Stonehaven's vanished.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> *Were* in stock ... what was it, like 5 minutes before the Stonehaven's vanished.


Hehehehehehehehehe!!! :dunno: :lie:


----------



## aviator300 (Jan 10, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> aviator300 said:
> 
> 
> > When I 1st posted my problem I actually recieved replies defending the guy..stuff like " the blend is so good im willing to deal with him on his terms, etc QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't know about that. I've never heard of anyone actually being ripped off by the guy. Sounds to me like he just takes own sweet time in filling the order, which admittedly is something I have no desire to experience.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

MarkC said:


> I don't know about that. I've never heard of anyone actually being ripped off by the guy. Sounds to me like he just takes own sweet time in filling the order, which admittedly is something I have no desire to experience.


Post #108?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've always felt reading comprehension is overrated...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I have crossed over to the aggravated side of this situation; I have been exposed first hand to his style of communication failure and that, combined with billing in week-one and shipping in week-seven just isn't right. It got under my skin not because I've lost anything (except my confidence in Max) but because I have recommended his gear to other people.

I revise my position to two thumbs down.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

This thread keeps going & going, Must be a Duracell Battery or something. I hear for & against but I dont hear any solutions. Either your happy to hand your money over and wait or your pissed at waiting so long & being charged for the privilege. There is the thread summary. Get on it or get over it.eace:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> aviator300 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not defending Maxim. I'm just saying a potential buyer should guage how much they want his stuff and how long they're willing to wait before they send the money. I'm willing to wait.
> ...


----------

